# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Lulet e majit per ty

## KUJTIM CAMI

C'rendesi ka

Ne mbreme u zume
Kush kishte faj me shume
E c'rendesi kane fjalet
Rendesi ka qe ne nuk flasim
Dhe nuk e dime 
Se sa do zgjasim.

...................


Ndonjeher ulem e shkruaj
Thua po bej mrekulli
I lexoj me vjen ti gris
Por me vjen keq si per nje femi

----------


## Besoja

Te uroj nje rruge te mbare dhe shpresoj qe patriotet tane Librazhdas te shfaqen ne keto tema.

----------


## Brari

mos i gris..hidhi ne forum..
se i lexojme ndonje dit te shtun..

apo jo beso..

sdi cbehet me ujin qe del nga tyneli prenjasit..
a shkon per pirje a vete kot..

kam pas nje shok nga prenjasi..qe lunte bukur futboll..

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Faleminderit Brari! Jam Kujtimi, magjithese Beson e kam shume shok.
Me behet qefi qe e njeh Prrenjasin dhe qe ke nje shok nga Prrenjasi. 
Me ujin e tunelit furnizohet gjithe zona si per pirje dhe vaditje bile tepron dhe per lavazhe dhe vaska peshku.
Te pershendes,rrespekte dhe ne 2009 do fitojme prape.

----------


## riza2008

> C'rendesi ka
> 
> Ne mbreme u zume
> Kush kishte faj me shume
> E c'rendesi kane fjalet
> Rendesi ka qe ne nuk flasim
> Dhe nuk e dime 
> Se sa do zgjasim.
> 
> ...


Pershendetje Kujtim!Te uroj krijimtari te mbare.Me respekt rizai2008

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

PER TE QENE I PASUR

Per te qene i pasur shume kam enderuar,
S`kam lene gje ne jete pa provuar.
Mbusha lloto, bera dhe biznes, 
Por te gjitha me dalin ters.
Dhe Zotit ja thashe si deshire
nje nate kur pashe nje meteor.
Por prap i varfer ngela 
C`ti besh s`u beka gje me zor.

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

> Pershendetje Kujtim!Te uroj krijimtari te mbare.Me respekt rizai2008


Pershendetje riza. Te falenderoj qe ke lexuar ne faqen time, dhe kjo me jep kurajo. Rrespekte.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> PER TE QENE I PASURR
> 
> Per te qene i pasur shume kam enderuar,
> S`kam lene gje ne jete pa provuar.
> Mbusha lloto, bera dhe biznes, 
> Por te gjitha me dalin ters.
> Dhe Zotit ja thashe si deshire
> nje nate kur pashe nje meteor.
> Por prap i varfer ngela 
> C`ti besh s`u beka gje me zor.


*Përhëndetje Kujtim Cami - po jo or burr se nuk jeni i varfër!?
Lekët mund të vijnë e të ikin, po këto vargje që i thurrët dhe të tjera që do të pësojnë, do mbeten përjetësisht.

Ju dëshiroj frymëzim!

Agim METBALA*

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Faleminderit z. Agim. 
 Eshte me te vertete frymezuese per mua kur me shkruani ju.
Ju faleminderit.

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

> Te uroj nje rruge te mbare dhe shpresoj qe patriotet tane Librazhdas te shfaqen ne keto tema.


Faleminderit Beso. gjithne ke qene dhe do mbetesh frymezim per mua.

----------


## ALDI_POETI

[QUOTE=KUJTIM CAMI;2073251]C'rendesi ka

Ne mbreme u zume
Kush kishte faj me shume
E c'rendesi kane fjalet
Rendesi ka qe ne nuk flasim
Dhe nuk e dime 
Se sa do zgjasim.

he mo pajtohuni ju....
sh te bukur poezine

----------


## Brari

bukur kujtim..

te gjithe lujm lloto me shprese se do fitojme e do i myllim birat e gadhit qe thot populli.. pra halle telashe nevojat..
mirpo paraja nuk duhet adhuruar..
mendja shpirti miqesia shoqeria drejtesia.. solidariteti .. dashuria.. jan thesaret e ksaj bote..

kujtim  .. poezite i ke te bukura..  vazhdo.. por 
dhe pak gjethe e lule e breg lum e male.. ne poezi.. sidomos tani qe vjeshta po ben magji neper pyje e gerxhet e lugines se shkuminit.. me ato ngjyrat  fantastike.. qe u ka dhene gjetheve..
mendoj se uji tynelit.. duhet perdorur vetem per tu pire.. 
gjynah te shkoj per lavazhe..

cthone kimistet per ate uje?

elbasani e durresi mund te furnizohen..
besoj nje 400-600 metra mbi nivel deti do jen burimet e atij uji..
pra vetem shtyje me tuba se vete vete deri ne plazh..

dole nga tema do thoni ju..
po uji  me poezine kan pasur gjithmon lidhje apo jo,..
lol.

cdo te mire..

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

[QUOTE=ALDI_POETI;2074024]


> C'rendesi ka
> 
> Ne mbreme u zume
> Kush kishte faj me shume
> E c'rendesi kane fjalet
> Rendesi ka qe ne nuk flasim
> Dhe nuk e dime 
> Se sa do zgjasim.
> 
> ...


Faleminderit Aldi! Edhe poezite e tua ishin vertet te bukura.Mbaje fort dhe mire ATE qe te frymezon.

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Faleminderit Brari per idene qe me jepni.Persa i perket ujit te Prrenjasit kimistet thone qe eshte shume i paster.Per i ftohte s`ke ci thua( ftoj kedo qe ta provoje). Di qe kuota e burimit eshte 590 m. Me qan dhe mua shpirti kur shoh qe me ate uje te kulluar lahen makinat por c`te bej s`kam forcen e duhur ti ndaloj. Duhet te mendojne te gjite si ju!

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

QYTETI IM

Qyteti im eshte shume i vogel,
Per te tjeret........pa rendesi. 
Aty u linda, aty u rrita,
Ne me te bukuren femijeri.
Qyteti im eshte shume i vogel,
Per te tjeret..........pa rendesi.
Une nuk dua te largohem, 
Do isha krejt pa femijeri!

----------


## ALDI_POETI

[QUOTE=KUJTIM CAMI;2075058]


> Faleminderit Aldi! Edhe poezite e tua ishin vertet te bukura.Mbaje fort dhe mire ATE qe te frymezon.


hehe....pa merak....do e kem parasysh

----------


## Pratolini

Jashtezakonisht shume te mira poezite !
Sjellin nje inovacion si ne stil ashtu edhe ne permbajtje. Poete te tille i duhen Shqiperise.
Te uroj pune te mbare Kujtim dhe sa me shume frymezim per tema si eurollotot dhe ndeshjet e futbollit.

----------


## jul-linda

> Ndonjeher ulem e shkruaj
> Thua po bej mrekulli
> I lexoj me vjen ti gris
> Por me vjen keq si per nje femi





mos i gris se jane shume poezi te bukura ...

----------


## xheladin

> QYTETI IM
> 
> Qyteti im eshte shume i vogel,
> Per te tjeret........pa rendesi. 
> Aty u linda, aty u rrita,
> Ne me te bukuren femijeri.
> Qyteti im eshte shume i vogel,
> Per te tjeret..........pa rendesi.
> Une nuk dua te largohem, 
> Do isha krejt pa femijeri!


I nderuari Kujtim, këtë mëngjes kafen e piva me vargjet e tua që më lanë mbresë se në ta ka shumë gjëra me vlerë. E përzgjodha këtë meqë në cilin qytet të shkosh, fëmijëria të mbetet aty ku linde ku u rite. Të dëshiroj frymëzim më të madh në shkrimet e vagjeve të mëtejme.

Me respek
xheladin hamza

----------


## bsbjournal

Përshëndetje 
po i lexoja keto vargje ketu larg ne Afghanistan dhe disi me pelqyen shumë...m'a kujtuan Ferizajn tim te vogël dhe thash t'ua dergoj keto vargje ..ndjesë nese po e bëj ne mënyre të gabuar!

<Vargje, Rreth Vardarit >

I Perbuzur ,me mekuri , me Vardarin dhimbjen ndaj
Mos m a prekni kengen ,se ia shkrova Asaj!

Asaj qe po martohet,Vera e vesh ne velle nuserije 
E ju vargjet mos m i prekni, aty futa zemren time !

Neper uje erdhi nje leter ,I thash  ujit mos t'a mbyt 
Ndoshta me poshte dikush tjeter ,e pret ulur nat e dite 
Ngutu leter  ai te pret,mu si un I merzitur!
Ulur rreth Vardarit vet ,nje fjale nga ajo  duke pritur !

Me ler mua ne dhembshuri ,dhimbjen me Ujin t a ndaj 
Vardarit ia dhash Vargjet , qe ia shkrova Asaj!
Edhe un nje shishe hodha , zemra me pushoi se qari 
M i lerni vargjet te notojne  ! ,derisa te shtjerr Vardari 
B.S.B

----------

